# Oregan Citizen is a Genuis



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

This is what happens when someone really thinks about a request from the government.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hilarious!

From the second letter sent back to fish & wildlife from the landowner:



> "I have divided our 2.26 acres into 75 equal survey units with a draw tag for each unit," the Andersons' letter began. "Application fees are only $8.00 per unit after you purchase the 'Frog Survey License' ($120.00 resident/$180 non-resident) &#8230; You will also need an 'Invasive Species' stamp for the vehicle ($15.00 for the first vehicle and $5.00 each add'l vehicle)."
> 
> "Survey gear can only include a net with 2″ diameter made of 100% organic cotton netting with no longer than an 18″ handle, non weighted and no deeper than 6′ from net frame to bottom of net. Handles can only be made of BPA-free plastics or wooden handles. After 1 p.m. you can use a net with a 3" diameter if you purchase the frog net endorsement ($75.00 resident/$250 non-resident).


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

*HELLO.*.. I bet the Guberment takes him up on his offer, I am charging 10 time his amounts for the counting of the water umbrel on my property, by the way it makes a great salad...

http://www.biologicaldiversity.org/species/plants/Huachuca_water_umbel/


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I want to know what the response is/was.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I want to know what the response is/was.


They probably sent the Bureau of Land Management to take his farm or the IRS now has a special section dedicated to reviewing his taxes for the last 40+ years.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

ps. I haven't seen any frogs lately due to the influx of pit vipers in the area. I can't even mow down there due to the snakes and tick infestation. Now we can work something out if you promise to catch and release all the snakes far away from here. So as to not damage the local fauna only jean shorts and tennis shoes will be allowed for wear.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Grimm said:


> I want to know what the response is/was.


Road blocks, automatic weapons,fbi,state and local police maybe a few tanks?

If he is murdered a little help from the media to slande his name and then take his property fro mhis family.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

They are right to not let them step foot on their property to look for any critters!

While not listed (yet) with even a low level designation of “species of concern” with the FWS, the ESA (Endangered Species Act) any such designation is bad for the landowner. The ESA can ruin their lives, and livelihood by taking away access to their private property and dictate what they can and cannot do with it. It has huge sharp teeth and any politician would be hard pressed to side with a constituent to restore their land owner rights over any designation. Once it is listed, the ESA can pretty much go and do as they please. No court is going to override a designation on the landowners’ side.

It is one of those things that while good intentions were meant, and I do agree with it in theory, it has become an out of control monster. I know of no instances where the FWS has offered to work with landowners to help accomplish saving habitat. They dictate, by wording of the ESA, what must be done.

Not to crush anyone’s fantasies but environments groups love to use it. The one I am familiar with is the NAS (National Audubon Society). They don’t even have to scream bloody murder and get action. Just point to a designation. They mostly go after National and State parks, because they are easy prey. They can use their magazine to tug on heart strings of readers, and have a pile of cash to fight any lawsuits. The park service is familiar with this so usually just goes along to prevent legal action after legal action.

I am very familiar with one case involving the Outer Banks of North Carolina. A shore bird, the Piping Plover has that as part of its range and is listed as “Endangered”. Far southern end of breeding and far northern end of wintering. Few and fewer nests have been observed there. It couldn’t be due to all the storms washing on the beaches and destroying nests could it? No. It is because people use the beaches and are allowed to drive vehicles on it. THEY are destroying habitat. So, 8 or so years ago driving and pedestrian use was severely limited. What happened? Well, without traffic on the beach, pedestrian but mostly vehicular, the grass creeped slowly back to claim sand. They don’t nest in the grass, only open sand beaches. Without humans around, the feral cats, racoons and others moved in and ate the eggs and little baby birds. So they “humanely” trapped and relocated them. Turns out they use leg traps and caught some local canine pets too. Their relocation was to exterminate and bury them. When they removed those predators, Ghost Crabs exploded and found the eggs and little ones pretty tasty. Their natural predators were removed so they filled in that niche. There have also been many fewer storms in their breeding season. There are a number of reasons for their success or failure to breed successfully there. NAS focused on one, human presence.

Now, we are not talking about the decimation of a large part of the population of Plover. We are talking about a dozen pairs a year. Some years only a handful nest there. Further north there are major breeding areas. They are not in decline anywhere but the Outer Banks. You can see flocks of them on the Gulf coast wintering. We are not talking about restricting access to a small area around each nest either. They designated a 1,000-foot radius around each one. One nest can cut off access to a majority of accessible beach due to limited access roads. Why pick on the Outer Banks and not the other areas? Other breeding areas do protect them, but with much smaller areas with sand fencing surrounding them. 

I have seen these birds there while sitting next to my old Jeep Cherokee fishing. They have no fear of humans, just like any of the other shore birds. They will come up within 10 or 15 feet of you. And like the others, if you move, they will fly 20 or 50 feet away, land and continue foraging. Like the other foraging shore birds, they find bait coolers particularly interesting.

Enough on this, it gets my dander up. Sorry to rant on so.


----------

